# Pursuit frame as first fixie



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

I'd like to try fixie riding as a change of pace from the road bike. I have a chance to buy a neat pursuit frame (with a 26 inch front wheels). But I'm not sure if this is a good idea as a first time fixie. More concerned about the position on a frame like that, not so concerned about the 26 inch wheel. Advice?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

for track? are you gonna ride it TT position all the time? there are plenty of inexpensive bikes that you can get your fixed feet wet with... or just convert your road frame with an ENO wheel


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

merckxman said:


> I'd like to try fixie riding as a change of pace from the road bike. I have a chance to buy a neat pursuit frame (with a 26 inch front wheels). But I'm not sure if this is a good idea as a first time fixie. More concerned about the position on a frame like that, not so concerned about the 26 inch wheel. Advice?


I see guys riding brakeless pursuit frames around L.A. and personally, I think they look like tools. (the riders, not the bike).

New to fixed + pursuit frame = tool. Unless you time-trail it everywhere you go  

sorry, no hate here, just my opinion. 



// nothing wrong with scoring the frame though and hanging on to it for later...

// front wheel is 650

http://velospace.org/node/2910


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

I ride strictly 700 wheels. I always carry a "speed patch", spare tube and Zefal pump. Assuming you carry a pump and spare tube wouldn't you need to carry two different sized tubes? I tried the "speed patch" only until my tube split along the seam one day.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

It sounds like a bad idea for road purposes for about a million reasons you already know deep down.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

I just needed some input to bring me back to my senses...thank you all. 



Pablo said:


> It sounds like a bad idea for road purposes for about a million reasons you already know deep down.


----------



## Tbirdbassist (Dec 2, 2007)

Well, not all pursuits have a very steep angel from I've seen. 


But you did say it was 650c front. I've seen guys put a 700c fork on em and it seems to make the angle less extreme.


I think this guy on Velospace did it, says it was his street ride. I think his bike is pretty sexy... Aerospoke hate aside...


----------



## markie (Jan 4, 2005)

Do you think you could ride that bike for more than a few minutes? I does look kinda cool though.


----------

